# Where to Buy a new computer other than Currys etc



## Ryaner (3 Nov 2004)

Hi

I have a Packard Bell PC which is 4 years old and I am thinking of getting a new pc after christmas.

Where is the best place to buy one ?

The Pc I have I bought with Currys and going by posts on dell previously are they just hassle ?

Budget is somewhere between 1k to 1,500 maybe

Cheers


----------



## PMU (3 Nov 2004)

Check out www.elara.ie. I've ought from them.   No complaints.


----------



## dannymur (3 Nov 2004)

why not try:

[broken link removed]

click on "Offer of the Week" box.

they are in Dublin.

i priced a PC AMD Sempron 2800+ with WinXP home €675.00

LCD 17" Monitor €415.00.

Total €1090.00 Vat included. (I think you can collect or pay shipping).

Spec for AMD Sempron is here:


----------



## Ryaner (4 Nov 2004)

Hi

Not that technically minded so dont know how to build my own PC 

All I need is

Enough Memory store music and pictures and webpages
CD R/W DVD R/W with buffer underrun & high Burnign speeds
enough usb ports
Speakers and Sound Cards
Keyboard mouse flat monitor

All I use the PC for is Internet / Email  uploading web pages and Burning Cd's

Do I need an Intel Processor or any other components ?

I have windows xp Pro / Nero / Photoshop / RealPlayer / Dreamweaver

Is there anything else necessary ?

Cheers


----------



## ClubMan (4 Nov 2004)

To get a better idea of what you need when building a PC see  [broken link removed] or the more comprehensive PC Guide.


----------



## elderdog (4 Nov 2004)

*TFT screens*

are getting cheaper all the time

By chance today I got a note from a Computer disti on this

17" multimedia 235+VAT trade

Expect retail prices to drop soon


----------



## podgeandrodge (4 Nov 2004)

*pc*

I bought a Dell pc on behalf of a friend recently during a "Flat screen upgrade to 19 inch" offer.  Got a 3.2 Pentium 4 processor, 512 ram, DVD Writer, dedicated graphics card and the 19 inch flat screen for Eur1300.

Good deal I thought considering the price you would pay for a 19" Flat alone.


----------



## Ryaner (5 Nov 2004)

*Re: pc*

Hi

got this quote from Marx Computers

No Software as I have xp Pro & others

All I am worried about is maintenance. If I buy from Dell at least I would have some kind of back up. With building your own, and not been technically minded, if something goes wrong where do you go

So for comfort and safety is it better to go to Dell ?

Cheers

>
> Here is a suggestion for a PC that suits your purpose:
> - AMD Sempron 2400+ (quiet cooler)
> - 256MB DDR-RAM PC2100/266
> - 300W ATX Midi tower (USB+Audio in front panel)
> - Asrock K7VT4A+ Via KT400A chipset (200/266/333Mhz FSB)
> - 64MB Radeon 7000 AGP4x graphics card
> - 40GB Hard drive UDMA100, 7200rpm
> - Floppy drive,
> - 5.1 Sound and 10/100 network on board
> - 16x/48x DVD-ROM
> - NEC 16x DVD-/+ Writer
> - PS/2 Keyboard + PS/2 Mouse
> - internal 56k Modem
> - 200W Speakers
> Price:  Eur 565 incl. VAT


----------



## dannymur (5 Nov 2004)

*Marx T & C.*

from Marx's Terms & Conditions:



> Unless otherwise stated Marx Computers Ltd offers a six month Return To Base warranty on all new products and one year on systems. Should any products carry a manufacturers extended warranty period it is the sole responsibility of the buyer to liaise directly with the manufacturer of the product for full details of the warranty agreement should it be found to be faulty.



full text here:

[broken link removed]

what about a monitor/display??


----------



## Ryaner (5 Nov 2004)

*Marx T & C.*

Hi

searching around the item Marx quoted Radeon 7000, this part is 2 years old so how do I know they are not giving me old parts ?

Thats where the comfort of Dell might come in. Ok I might get some spam & a few other things but I might have more comfort

Cheers


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2004)

*Re:  Marx T & C.*

*searching around the item Marx quoted Radeon 7000, this part is 2 years old so how do I know they are not giving me old parts ?*

Ask them or do a bit of research before configuring your preferred specification. In my experience they are very helpful and will ensure that you get what you need/want.

*Thats where the comfort of Dell might come in. Ok I might get some spam & a few other things but I might have more comfort*

The same goes for Dell except that in many cases they don't list the specific internal components used so you are none the wiser.


----------



## cerberus (8 Nov 2004)

*Has anyone her?*

Bought from Marx-computerrs or Elara 
and what has the experience been like?

And can anyone beat this config/price below?

And get a move on as I need to move rather quickly  

0] 


PC Athlon 64 3000+ 

- AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (quiet cooler)
- 1GB DDR-RAM PC3200/400 (max. 2GB)
- Black 420W ATX Midi tower with blue front
- Motherboard with K8T800Pro chipset (S-ATA, Firewire)
- 6channel sound + 10/100 network on board
- 128MB Radeon 9550 AGP8x Graphics card
- 200GB S-ATA Hard drive, 7200rpm, 8MB cache
- NEC 3500 16x DVD+/-RW/Dual Layer 
- Floppy drive 1.44MB
- Intel 56k internal Hardware Modem
- Trust Wireless optical mouse and wireless keyboard
- 1500W Subwoofer + speakers
for operating system options please select below

Euro 1055.00 incl. VAT 21%


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2004)

*Re: Has anyone her?*

We bought one of those systems recently in work and it's a nice PC. Note that the price does not include any display in case you didn't realise that. We have bought other gear from _Marx_ and have found them very good on price and service. When we weren't sure that specific items matched out requirements (e.g. due to our need for specific chipsets etc.) they just told us to return them for a refund if necessary. Conveniently the last time we ordered something they called us back and told us to stick the cheque in the post as if the courier was to collect it it would cost an additional tenner.


----------



## cerberus (8 Nov 2004)

*thx club*

Yep, I know that it does not have a monitor,etc.
I was looking for a reference,
0]


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2004)

For what it's worth [broken link removed] are doing laptops again this Thursday.


----------

